# post workout protein and recovery?



## fireball (Feb 7, 2013)

Just wondering how I should go about getting protein after a workout along with making sure I get the bcaa and recovery essentials. It seems there is a separate drink for everything. I don't want to spend all my time filling up on drinks.  Options?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm confused as to whether I should give you positive or negative reps for your screen name.  Fireball has taken me on some amazing journeys but also brought me down to my lowest points.


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 7, 2013)

just a scoop and you re ok
add 5gr leucine and you re even better


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah there are some proteins with the bcaa's but I like taking mine through out the day. Orbit Nutrition - Buy Optimum Nutrition BCAA For Cheap! Simple to take and not the horse pill tablets like some lol. Orbit Nutrition - Buy Muscle Pharm Combat Powder Cheap! One of the top around and taste so damn good been on it for two years now. I'll normally try like hell to do a post workout shake and or morning shake. Then the bcaa's always seem to work best post workout.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Feb 7, 2013)

I would go with a basic whey isolate. The isolate costs more but I get zero stomach discomfort from it, unlike the concentrate.


----------



## TylerWayne (Feb 7, 2013)

I usually drink BCCAs throughout the workout..esp if its high volume/intensity then some simple carbs and whey after


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 7, 2013)

fireball said:


> Just wondering how I should go about getting protein after a workout along with making sure I get the bcaa and recovery essentials. It seems there is a separate drink for everything. I don't want to spend all my time filling up on drinks.  Options?



*Chocolate Milk*

This is the fastest, easiest mos economical solution.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## fullrutt (Feb 7, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Chocolate Milk*
> 
> This is the fastest, easiest mos economical solution.
> 
> Kenny Croxdale



I agree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I would also suggest a pure isolate whey protein for you. Muscle Gauge Nutrition makes a great tasting
whey that is very effective it comes in many different flavors and options. Let me know if you would 
like a discount code I'll give you one. You can purchase from a1supplements dpsnutrition or Nutraplanet


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 9, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> I would also suggest a pure isolate whey protein for you. Muscle Gauge Nutrition makes a great tasting
> whey that is very effective it comes in many different flavors and options. Let me know if you would
> like a discount code I'll give you one. You can purchase from a1supplements dpsnutrition or Nutraplanet



In other word, muscle gauge want you to buy it from her so she can make some money.  At least she up front about it. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## jmax1 (Feb 9, 2013)

There are plenty of proteins out there that come with bcaa and everything else you need in it out there. Just do some research online and find the best one for you.


----------



## pilip99 (Feb 12, 2013)

If you're tired of drinking, take 1 -2 serving pre w/o and you're golden... Orbit Nutrition - Buy ALRI HumaPro Cheap!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 13, 2013)

IF you are looking for a top post workout protein I would have to go with Muscle Gauge Nutritions Recovery 911 it is packed
with glutamine and pure isolate protein that is sure to help you muscles recover. It really does the trick for me it comes in a 
great orange flavor and one other flavor that I can't recall right now but give it a try and I tell you what if you put in AC20
you will get twenty percent off your order. Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## Pharmacologist (Feb 13, 2013)

Ironmag labs has some awesome tasting post workout whey protein bro. It is high in protein and bcaa, meaning excellent recovery. You can use my discount code to save 15% too!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 14, 2013)

There are plenty of proteins out there that make big promises with little or no results. 
The only promise I make to you at Muscle Gauge Nutrition is that we will earn your business
the old-fashioned way by working for it just like we have done with thousands of customers 
like yourself.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 15, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> There are plenty of proteins out there that make big promises with little or no results.
> The only promise I make to you at Muscle Gauge Nutrition is that we will earn your business
> the old-fashioned way by working for it just like we have done with thousands of customers
> like yourself.



Geeze, I don't believe that I have anyone every tell me how they are going to earn my business the old fashion way by working for it.  

This is a first.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 15, 2013)

Whey needs to be digested, it's fast but not that fast. I use 10 grams of EAA's post workout. Taste like crap but works the fastest and is reasonably priced, not as cheap as chocolate milk but if you want the cheap route, have at it and get the what you paid for.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 15, 2013)

Powermaster said:


> Whey needs to be digested, it's fast but not that fast. I use 10 grams of EAA's post workout. Taste like crap but works the fastest and is reasonably priced, not as cheap as chocolate milk but if you want the cheap route, have at it and get the what you paid for.



*Whey Protein Digestion*

The digestion time for whey is about 120 minutes.  Thus, if you ingest it about 45 minutes prior to you workout, it will be entering your system during your workout.  

*Different Whey's Different Digestion Times*

There are various type of whey.  Each has a different rate of digestion time. 

Hyprolyzed whey's is approximately 20 minutes.  That because has di and tri peptides that allows them to enter quickly.

*Time Released *

Research shows that combining protein with different digestion times provides a time released effect.  This time released effect provide the muscles with a better anabolic environment.  

A good mix would be a combination of different whey's and caseinate.  

A hydrolyzed would enter quickly.  A isolate or concentrate would enter a little later. 

*Caseinate*

Caseinate's digestion time is approximately 300 minutes.  Thus, it would trickle into.  

*Whey vs. casein protein - Nutrition Express Articles*

Dr Jeff Volek provide some good information on combining proteins as a means of increasing the anabolic effect.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 15, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Chocolate Milk*
> 
> This is the fastest, easiest mos economical solution.
> 
> Kenny Croxdale




it's actually not.. not even close.. fucking shit kenny u havent learned anything from last time


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 15, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> it's actually not.. not even close.. fucking shit kenny u havent learned anything from last time



So, young and so bitter.  Where did things go wrong for you? 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 15, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> So, young and so bitter.  Where did things go wrong for you?
> 
> Kenny Croxdale




i get annoyed easily with pompous know-nothings


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 15, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> i get annoyed easily with pompous know-nothings



You get annoyed easily with those who know more than you.  You do understand the difference, right?

Cheer up, you'll learn and grow. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 16, 2013)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> You get annoyed easily with those who know more than you.  You do understand the difference, right?
> 
> Cheer up, you'll learn and grow.
> 
> Kenny Croxdale


He's right. Chocolate milk is full of sugar and has a slower digestion rate.. 

If you're not taking insulin, there's no need for that excess sugar, all it is going to do is help make you fat. And a slow digesting protein such as that from milk is not a bad thing post workout (however, this is not a good time to consume ONLY milk), so long as there's a fast digesting protein like hydrolyzed wpi accompanying it.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 16, 2013)

Adrenolin said:


> He's right. Chocolate milk is full of sugar



*Sugar Content*

Chocolate milk contains approximately 31 grams of carbohydrates. So, it isn't that much sugar.  

Most post workout out beverages contain more carbohydrates than milk.  



Adrenolin said:


> and has a slower digestion rate..



*Milk Protein Composition*

The composition of milk is around 80% caseinate and 20% whey.  So, there there is less "fast digested" whey protein compared to the "slow digested" caseinate.  

*Glycemic Index*

The glycemic index shows milk as having less insulin spike.  

*Insulin Index*

The newer Insulin Index shows that milk is insulinogenic.  Insulin is a very anabolic hormone.  

After a hard training session, insulin shuttles nutrients to the muscle and promotes muscle growth and recovery.  

Research shows duing the post workout period, sugars are shuttled back restoring glycogen in the muscles. 



Adrenolin said:


> If you're not taking insulin, there's no need for that excess sugar, all it is going to do is help make you fat.



*Post Insulin Spike*

Sugars (dextrose and maltodextrin) create the insulin spike.  That is what you want for the reason state above.  

*Manipulating Insulin*

One of the keys to increasing musle mass and restoration while minimizing body fat is how you manipulate insulin.  

Immediately after a hard training session, you want to spike insulin.  This provide an anabolic environment. 

Elevation in insulin outside the training zone promotes body fat.  



Adrenolin said:


> And a slow digesting protein such as that from milk is not a bad thing post workout (however, this is not a good time to consume ONLY milk), so long as there's a fast digesting protein like hydrolyzed wpi accompanying it.



I agree that there are better options than milk.   However, some individuals are not very motivated.  For them, milk is quick and easy. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## wren (Feb 18, 2013)

I make my drinks up one time a week, and just put them in little snack baggies, 1 pre workout, 1 during, 1 post.

Just buy whey protein (or isolate if the regular gives you GI distress), BCAA powder (very cheap on Amazon), creatine powder and glutamine (well, I use it anyways).

My post workout shake is 2 servings of whey protein (2 scoops), 5g BCAA, 5g Creatine, 5g Glutamine (basically a teaspoon of each powder).  Put em all together in your snack baggie, toss it in your gym bag and throw it in your blender bottle after you lift, ta-da, 1 drink and you're getting everything you need.  If you've had a particularly rough workout, or are doing cardio too you can throw in some maltodextrin or waxy maize for a calorie/carb boost. I also have BCAA in my during drink, sip it throughout.


----------



## 702muscleboy (Feb 18, 2013)

wren is pretty close when it comes to optimizing the post workout mix. however adding the maltodextrin or waxy maize prior to doing your cardio after training is a  no no. U do all this work during your weight training to burn your glycogen stores and then this is best time to do cardio as fat will be utilized much quicker into the cardio session than if you added carbs immediately post train. Same theory on fasted morning cardio, 5 grams bcaa's and go with a stimulant or black coffee. Fat will be utilized faster and thus ultimately less cardio to achieve desired result of less body fat. 

Post training with weights and no cardio similar as well. Do Bcaa's or mix as wren suggests or just whey isolate no carbs and wait 30 min to consume a gatorade or waxy maize drink. GH is released most when training and continues to be at its highest post training and taking carbs immediately post training will blunt the body's natural release.


----------



## wren (Feb 18, 2013)

Oops, thats what I meant, drink it after your cardio, not in between lifting and cardio, super important clarification!


----------



## BrooklynMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

Great info in this thread


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 15, 2013)

702muscleboy said:


> wren is pretty close when it comes to optimizing the post workout mix. however adding the maltodextrin or waxy maize prior to doing your cardio after training is a  no no. U do all this work during your weight training to burn your glycogen stores and then this is best time to do cardio as fat will be utilized much quicker into the cardio session than if you added carbs immediately post train. Same theory on fasted morning cardio, 5 grams bcaa's and go with a stimulant or black coffee. Fat will be utilized faster and thus ultimately less cardio to achieve desired result of less body fat.



*Misintrepresentation of Data*

The key to burning body fat is Excess Oxygen Consumption, EPOC.  Thus, "Interval Training" type training program effectively promote EPOC with our without carbohydrate consumption before, during or after your training session.  

Training in a fasted state or fasting after your training session is counter prouductive.  Fasted state training increases cortisol levels, a catabolic state.  

Consuming something before, during and after your training session promotes an anabolic state.  Carbohydrates trigger insulin.  Insulin is one of if no the most anabolic hormone of the body.  

Insulin also acts as a transport system, shuttling amino acids and other nutritents to the muscle cells.  

*BCAA and Caffeine*

Some amino acids trigger insulin release, Insulin Index.

Ironically, Leucine triggers insulin release.  

Caffeine is also shown to elevate higher blood glucose levels, higher insulin levels. 

That means there isn't much difference in the reaction produced from BCAA/Caffeine and a whey/high glycemic index beverage.  



702muscleboy said:


> Post training with weights and no cardio similar as well. Do Bcaa's or mix as wren suggests or just whey isolate no carbs and wait 30 min to consume a gatorade or waxy maize drink. GH is released most when training and continues to be at its highest post training and taking carbs immediately post training will blunt the body's natural release.



*Growth Hormone*

While growth hormone is initially blunted by carbohydrates, research show it rebounds a few hours after carbohydrate consumption.  

*Dietary supplements affect the anabolic hormones after weight-training exercise.*
Dietary supplements affect the anabolic hormo... [J Appl Physiol. 1994] - PubMed - NCBI

*Glycogen Synthesis*

Research shows that when the muscles are depleted of glycogen during training, they act like a sponge afterward.  The muscle cells soak of glycogen.  

The longer you wait to consume a post workout carbohydrate, the greater the percentage of calories being stored as body fat rather than being used to reload depleted glycogen in the muscle cells.  

*The Best Of Both Worlds*

Consumption of a whey/high glycemic index carbohydrate before, after and during your training allows you to maintain an anabolic environment.  

Cabohydrates also shut down the catabolic hormone, cortisol.  

Growth hormone rebounds a few hours continuing to provide an anabolic environemnt for muscle growth.

Thus, better results are obtain when carbohydrates are consumed before, during and after. 

*Heart Attach Analogy*

Think of training like having a heart attack.  If you knew you were going to have a heart attack, would you?

1) Take something before to minimize it? 

2) Take someting during it to minimize it? 

3) Take something afterward to minimize it? 

The answer is "All of the above".  One of the biggest keys to progress is minimize the trama and doing what you can to recovery as quickly as you can. 

That is one of the reasons you want to ingest a whey/high glycemic index carbohydrate before, during and after your training session.  

*Old School*

Not consuming anything before, during or after is one old school idea that is counter productive.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 15, 2013)

wren said:


> Oops, thats what I meant, drink it after your cardio, not in between lifting and cardio, super important clarification!



NOT consuming consuming something before or during your training is a super bad idea. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## gman10 (Apr 21, 2013)

Does consuming carbs/bcaa's/protein differ for types of goals?...ex: bulking/cutting/recomp etc......a product such as "dark matter" would be used for what?....bulking?....or regardless of goals,carbs/bcaa's/protein MUST be consumed after training?......My question mainly pertains to post workout.....I just used "dark matter" as an example of a "post workout blend"......


----------

